# Stance/stopping



## newbie96 (Dec 19, 2013)

I went "snowboarding" last weekend, and I think I board "goofy" - Right foot forward. But my board is set up the other way, so I just turned it around, does this make a huge difference, until I can get the bindings reset? I had a hard time figuring out how to stop, and this is probably a stupid question, but could it be harder for me, since my board is not set to the right stance? Obviously I am really new at snowboarding, so I have no clue.:dunno:


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

It may matter, what's the board?


----------



## newbie96 (Dec 19, 2013)

It is a Burton Flying V Feelgood camber/rocker. I don't know if that is how you say it, but that is what I was told.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, in this case it does make a difference. Your board is directional. Have someone who knows what they're doing re-install your bindings.


----------



## newbie96 (Dec 19, 2013)

Will do, thanks for the reply!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

No problem. Even though your board is directional it can be ridden tail first. It's just normally a bit easier to ride nose first on a directional board. You don't want to make it harder on yourself, especially when you're first learning.


----------



## newbie96 (Dec 19, 2013)

That is for sure, I feel like I am making slow progress as it is! :blink:

I can ride down a small hill, keep my balance ( most of the time) and make small turns, but I haven't even attempted the tow rope on the bunny hill yet.:laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Usually, on a directional board, when you stand the board up, if the graphics/text etc. reads right side up, then the top of the board is the nose/front. Usually. 

...and yes, If you are not confident doing it yourself? definitely get someone to put your bindings on the right way. :thumbsup:







-edit-
....on the plus side, If you have been managing, struggling, but managing, trying to ride with the board set up wrong? You will likely see a _real_ improvement in things right away once it's set up properly!


----------



## newbie96 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks! I definitely need to take it in to be adjusted. I have flow bindings, but the board has those long slot thingies (nice technical term for ya) and my bindings aren't made for the board, but the guy at the board shop "made them fit" as I am told. :dunno: Soooo I think I will just take it to him. I got the board from a friend who got new gear, and it was set up for her.


----------



## ttc (Jan 3, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> Yes, in this case it does make a difference. Your board is directional. *Have someone who knows what they're doing re-install your bindings*.


It takes a very minimal amount of reading/research and non-bitch hand strength and you can and should do this yourself. Fuck paying money for someone to do that.


----------



## newbie96 (Dec 19, 2013)

I have self diagnosed bitch hand strength. :laugh:


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

ttc said:


> It takes a very minimal amount of reading/research and non-bitch hand strength and you can and should do this yourself. Fuck paying money for someone to do that.


No one said to pay for it. I was insinuating having a knowledgeable friend do it.


----------



## newbie96 (Dec 19, 2013)

I did not reply correctly, so this is in regards to a comment made earlier, about seeing an improvement once my set up is correct:

That is good news, I cannot wait to see improvement! My husband and son were trying to push me to go to the top of the hill, but I did not feel that I was even close to being able to do anything but fall down it.


----------

